# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  مشکل با نمایش منو آبشاری با fx.slide

## mostafa272

با سلام

برای قالب سایتم نیاز به یه منو آبشاری به شکل اسلاید داشتم که کد زیر رو پیدا کردم و خب این کد برای دو سطح اول منو مشکلی نداره ولی بعد از این کد یه حلقه دیگه اضافه کردم تا بتونم سطح سوم منو رو هم نمایش
بدم ولی اول که اصلا نمایش نمی داد و بعد هم که یکم css رو عوض کردم نمی دونم چرا داخل خود ul سطح دوم اسلاید رو نشون میده و ul سطح سوم رو خارج از اون به صورت اسلاید نشون نمیده


window.addEvent('domready', *function*(){ 	$('drop_down_menu').getElements('li.menu').each( *function*( elem ){ 		*var* list = elem.getElement('ul.links'); 		*var* myFx = *new* Fx.Slide(list).hide(); 		elem.addEvents({ 			'mouseenter' : *function*(){ 				myFx.cancel(); 				myFx.slideIn(); 			}, 			'mouseleave' : *function*(){ 				myFx.cancel(); 				myFx.slideOut(); 			} 		}); 	}) });

----------

